# Symptoms Worse with Starches?



## nw0528 (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm new here. This is just my second post.SIBO is new to me (although I've probably had it for 10 months now...) - It was just mentioned to me last week when I had a high hydrogen level on my initial breath test for lactose intolerance (but was not lactose intolerant).I had been thinking I had Celiac (I do not based on biopsies from endoscopy), or at least a gluten intolerance/sensitivity, because my symptoms are the worst when I ingest starches (breads, crackers, etc.) Now I'm wondering if this could be due to the bacteria in my small intestine (if I do in fact have SIBO) going crazy when those starches convert to sugars inside me... Does this make any sense?Nicole


----------

